# BNR Tune



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

yes, or longer


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Not for your initial tune, that's usually just a couple days, even same day in most cases. After you data log it can take a few days as it goes into the queue.


----------



## MattLee (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks Jerry, just sent the data log hopefully it all works out. Putting some new parts on this weekend so need to tune it for that as well!


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

I got the initial tune same day, then after sending the first logs it was a week before I got the updated tune, followed by the same week-long wait for the second and final update. Well worth the tortuous wait lol


----------



## MattLee (Jan 11, 2018)

Nice you notice gains after u sent the first data log?


----------



## MattLee (Jan 11, 2018)

@Noiitekk


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

You mean the base tune or the finalized tune? I felt a good difference with the base tune but after my data logs were reviewed and I installed the adjusted tune it was like a whole other car. I'm sitting at 172hp/238tq with my mods.


----------

